# Camping with a Cat



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I am not such a fan of cats, but it is looking like the only way to get my wife on the road is to take her cat with us. Give me some advice.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

jhelm said:


> I am not such a fan of cats, but it is looking like the only way to get my wife on the road is to take her cat with us. Give me some advice.


What has happened to the word: "Please"?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Let her look after her own cat while taking it with you John.

I've seen plenty in vans, walked on leads.

Good to see you posting again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cats generally are not too happy within vehicles as their normally stable floor is suddenly gyrating. Riding in a box/cage on the owners lap comforts the cat as they do tend to creep off under the pedals a lot when frightened.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The cats we've seen on sites usually either never leave the Motorhome or roam willy nilly and irritate dogs and crap wherever they feel like or are kept on a lead while at the side of the MH and often walked on a lead.
There's no hard and fast rule about cats but woe betide you if your cat is seen crapping on someone else's pitch – search out the nearest A&E.
In France a few years ago my dog spotted a cat at the side of a Motorhome next to us and only the length of his lead stopped mayhem as he careered towards the animal – the barmy woman owner called the Gendarmes.
I don't think they liked cats very much and by the time my dog had 'fussed up' to them they were feeding him biscuits - I love France ….... 

:nerd: :nerd:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am always flabbergasted that cats cope with travelling. They are extremely territorial and need their bit of territory to feel safe. I would, firstly, get your cat to like being in the motorhome. This would mean, of course, feeding it in there. Once it is eating in there and nowhere else I would introduce a litter tray and let the cat spend more time in there. Gradually increase the time until that is the cat's domain. If the cat uses a litter tray at home then putting some used litter in a tray in there in the early days is a good way of marking territory.

We introduced our cat to travelling, having done all of the above, by taking him on a short journey to Thetford Forest. He was fitted with a cat harness which seemed to fit nice and snuggly. We set up camp and then opened the door with the cat on a long line. He ventured outside eventually did a full double flip sulky out of said harness and legged it! It was not a complete disaster because he just found the deepest thicket of brambles to hole up in so that we got nice and bloody fetching him out. Although I am sure, having seen him just find the nearest hidey hole, travelling would have been possible, he made such a racket when the van was in motion that we went back to getting a neighbour to feed him.

A friend used to take hers camping and hiking in the Welsh mountains. I have seen many on campsites all over Europe. On one occasion, the cat had gone off on a wander, the owners packed up the van and moved it to reception to pay. On checking for the cat it was found sitting on the pitch they had just left. Amazing creatures.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cattery or go by your own.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for comments everyone. So far it is not sounding like the best idea. I did not want any animals at this stage of life, but my son wanted a cat talked his mom into it, then pretty much left for university. Now my wife is in love with the cat, kind of a child replacement. Perhaps the best answer is our first agreement, that is my son takes the cat to his apartment when we want to travel or he stays here with it. 

I have a hard time picturing a cat litter box in the camper among other issues.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Let her look after her own cat while taking it with you John.
> 
> I've seen plenty in vans, walked on leads.
> 
> Good to see you posting again.


Thanks for the comment above, I have been working a lot and with the pandemic not doing much with the camper except looking at it out our window. Hoping to get moving again soon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just came across this.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just came across this.


I got worried that I should not see the end of this video :frown2: - but was really relieved when I did :grin2:


----------

